# Rokinon Launches 135mm t/2.2 Cine Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

```
<p>Rokinon has launched a new 135mm T/2.2 cine lens. It’ll retail for $599 USD.</p>
<p><strong>Product Specifications</strong></p>
<ul data-selenium="FreeRebates">
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">135mm Lens</li>
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">Full-Frame Coverage</li>
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">Multi-Layer Coating to Reduce Flare</li>
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">Standard Gearing for Focus and Iris</li>
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">Dual Side Focus and T-Stop Scales</li>
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">De-Clicked Aperture Ring</li>
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">Hybrid Aspherical Lenses</li>
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">Manual Focus and Aperture</li>
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">Removable Lens Hood</li>
<li data-selenium="sellingPoint">Accepts 77mm Threaded Filter Rings</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/0/Ntt/Rokinon+135mm+T2.2+Lenses/N/0/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Preorder Rokinon 135mm T/2.2 Cine Lens at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## curby (Jan 12, 2015)

So B&H is just going to carry nothing but shameless clone products now? First Yongnuo and now this.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/samyang-launches-135mm-f2-lens/

(that was a joke)


----------



## tyger11 (Jan 12, 2015)

Several mounts are showing up now for pre-order, including Canon EF. All are the same price, $599.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 13, 2015)

curby said:


> So B&H is just going to carry nothing but shameless clone products now? First Yongnuo and now this.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/samyang-launches-135mm-f2-lens/
> 
> (that was a joke)



Can you explain how the **** is this a clone?


----------



## mkabi (Jan 15, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> curby said:
> 
> 
> > So B&H is just going to carry nothing but shameless clone products now? First Yongnuo and now this.
> ...



Do you see the yellow words????


----------

